
Apple TV 4K Review: So Close, So Far - brookside
https://www.theverge.com/2017/9/21/16341876/new-apple-tv-4k-review-2017
======
wernerb
mode switching is very important. The upscaling is always worse than if my TV
is trying to handle it.

I have a "niche" device called the Nvidia shield, and it does not support per-
app switching either. It is slated for Android Oreo though, but until then I
am running the shield on 1080p and just watch 4k netflix on lg smarttv.

Tbh, I would feel better if mode switching wasn't required at all, and Android
and apple would invest in truly great upscaling techniques that can rival the
native TV capabilities. The problem is, that I can't really as a consumer
quantify if the upscaling is up to par, and rather assume that the TV is
always better.

